# Great Video



## hollywood13 (27 Oct 2006)

I first saw this video on BOTC, and still find it funny today. 


http://shock.military.com/Shock/videos.do?displayContent=89939

fav part has to be:

"its going to be a long day baby, a long day........."


----------

